# Umm.. How to scramble a Megaminx in Carrot method?



## harry2000s (Oct 12, 2014)

Sth like this:
-- ++ ++ ++ ++ U'
-- ++ -- -+ ++ U'
++ -- -+ -+ ++ U'
+- -- ++ -- -- U 
-+ +- -- ++ +- U'
-+ -+ +- ++ -- U'
+- ++ ++ +- ++ U


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 12, 2014)

Seriously? It's just a shorter way of writing the standard Pochmann notation, as described in the thread he started about it, which is easy to search for. Also, post stuff like this in the "One Answer Question Thread" in the speedcubing help section in future.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2014)

With your right hand, but using left or even both is also okay!


----------

